# Alternativa a SecureCRT

## mouser

Salve a tutti

lavorando spesso da clienti differenti (che hanno macchine differenti, con password differenti   :Laughing:  ) mi trovo ad usare come programma per connettermi via ssh/telnet agli host remoti SecureCRT (proprietario, a pagamento), debitamente e con soddisfazione emulato da wine.

Ora, essendo secondo me importante l'etica, sto cercando un valido sostituto "free" (e linux/nativo) per la mia gentoo, che mi permetta queste cose:

   - salvataggio hostname/ip in un una lista

   - salvataggio di una coppia username/password associata ad ogni host

Ho provato sia kssh che secpanel, ma ne l'uno ne l'altro sono soddisfacenti (esattamente, nessuno dei due mi permette di tenere delle coppie username/password, al massimo solo uno username).

Qualcuno sa consigliarmi qualche software che mi permetta di passare definitivamente ad un software free???

Grazie a tutti

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Ok, dopo una serie di prova di N software mi rispondo da solo....

Per chi è utente Gnome, un'ottima soluzione e' gnome-sshman

La url del progetto è https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/gnome-sshman/

E' un'interfaccia decisamente minimale che permette di tenere una lista di sessioni (purtroppo solo ssh) e di coppie username/password per loggarsi ad esse; tutte queste info sono salvate in un portachiavi dedicato protetto da password (quindi, in sostanza, basta ricordarsi la password del portachiavi e si è a posto)

Purtroppo non ne esiste ebuild, ho dovuto scaricarmi il sorgente e compilarlo a manaccia; inoltre ho modificato il programma (in fin dei conti è uno script in python) per modificare il colore dei terminali (di default è nero su bianco, personalmente preferisco il verde su nero).

Se qualcuno se la sente di scrivere l'ebuild....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno se la sente di scrivere l'ebuild....

 

giovane! proponi sul forum gechi, ci si pensa a scrivere l'ebuild. il tool è molto interessante IMHO

----------

## comio

c'è kssh (ma è un po' "scarno"...).

ciao

----------

## Peach

 *comio wrote:*   

> c'è kssh (ma è un po' "scarno"...).
> 
> 

 

beh fa strano che per kde ci sia e per gnome no...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh fa strano che per kde ci sia e per gnome no...

 

mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra kssh e aprire un terminale e digitare ssh .etc etc che non l'ho capito?

----------

## mouser

 *comio wrote:*   

> c'è kssh (ma è un po' "scarno"...).

 

L'ho provato ma non mi sembra che dia la possibilità di salvare username/password associato ad un host..... almeno usandolo sotto gnome, in kde nun zo....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> beh fa strano che per kde ci sia e per gnome no... 
> 
> mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra kssh e aprire un terminale e digitare ssh .etc etc che non l'ho capito?

 

ad essere rincero... manco io  :Smile: 

infatti ho detto che è un po' scarno.

ciao

luigi

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   c'è kssh (ma è un po' "scarno"...). 
> 
> L'ho provato ma non mi sembra che dia la possibilità di salvare username/password associato ad un host..... almeno usandolo sotto gnome, in kde nun zo....
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

salva solo l'utente. La password gliela devi dare te. In ogni caso ssh è fatto così  :Smile:  oppure usi i certificati.

cio

----------

## mouser

 *comio wrote:*   

> salva solo l'utente. La password gliela devi dare te. In ogni caso ssh è fatto così  oppure usi i certificati.

 

oppure usi gnome-sshman che utilizzando expect (esattamente pexpect, che è il modulo python per expect) riesce a digitare automaticamente una password salvata in un portachiavi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

che io sappia per gnome c'e' keyring (o almeno mi pare si chiami cosi'), ma non son sicuro che sia quello che cerchi.

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che io sappia per gnome c'e' keyring (o almeno mi pare si chiami cosi'), ma non son sicuro che sia quello che cerchi.

 

Keyring (o, in italiano, portachiavi) è una feature di gnome che permette di salvare sotto un'unico ente (protetto da password) tutte le password che inserisci nelle applicazioni.

Il problema è che ssh, di per se, non supporta il keyring.

Fortunatamente gnome-sshman si, quindi sono apposto  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gioi

Io userei una soluzione con doppio certificato, risolve il problema di ricordare la password ed e' piu' pratico visto che i certificati alla fine te li puoi portar dietro su una penna usb!

----------

## federico

la soluzione migliore e' usare coppie di id:pw dove id==pw   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> la soluzione migliore e' usare coppie di id:pw dove id==pw        

 

.... ed eviti problemi. Puoi sempre usare password blank  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Act!

Perchè non usi un software apposito per la gestione delle password?

Io su win in ufficio uso keepass (te lo dico perchè ovviamente è opensource e c'è anche per linux   :Cool:  ) che ha una utilità secondo me comodissima: con una combinazione di tasti riconosce il titolo della finestra attiva e in base a questo "digita" automaticamente la giusta password o username/password o username TAB SPAZIO INVIO password o qualsiasi combinazione ti serva...

Il database di password è ovviamente ben crittato e può essere aperto con una password unica, con un device (tipo una chiavetta usb: in pratica ci scrive sopra una specie di certificato) o con entrambi.

Controindicazioni: dopo un po' che lo usi ti dimenticherai tutte le password che hai!

Purtroppo non è in portage, ma non ho guardato se in giro si trova un ebuild.

Ad essere sincero su linux non l'ho mai provato, ma sono fiducioso...

----------

## mouser

Asd asd asd.... avevo pensato alle password blank, ma purtroppo non sono io a poter decidere...

In ogni caso vi consiglio vivamente di provare gnome-sshman (se avete gnome) che è molto interessante e semplice da usare

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Concordo con l'analisi qui fatta a sfavore di gnome-sshman in quanto il progetto sembra esser morente, pur apprezzandone l'utilità.

Ha suscitato invece il mio vivo interesse  KeyPassX cone segnalato da X-Act, quello sarebbe davvero bello vederlo in portage con un ebuild.

//EDIT: perchè l'italiano non è un'opinione

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Spezzo una lancia contro gnome-sshman

 

Scusate per l'OT ma la lancia si spezza solo a favore non contro, altrimenti sarebbe come esprimere un giudizio positivamente negativo  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... mai postare quando si è stanchi  :Very Happy: 

In effetti è un controsenso  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Mettiamola così, trafiggo con un palo elettrificato di 15mt gnome-sshman , così non ci sono equivoci  :Very Happy: 

----------

